# Enigma Gene



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

This is a dominant gene? I hear interfering information on whether they are or not. Also, what makes a enigma a enigma? I would like to know because it is sort of hard to tell with my enigmas. One of them just looks like a paternless gecko. I am sure it is though. Is it eyes, shape, temperant, size etc.?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

enigma is a dominant morph yes :2thumb:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

the enigma gene is dominant yes, have a look a this link, give some good info. the most common factor with eigmas seems to be the eye, it's quite distinct vieny orange usually.

Enigma - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

kirsten said:


> the enigma gene is dominant yes, have a look a this link, give some good info. the most common factor with eigmas seems to be the eye, it's quite distinct vieny orange usually.
> 
> Enigma - Leopard Gecko Wiki


not too sure your correct there, thier imo dom or co com, a bit like a snow, If they are **** when bred to a normal = all enigmas or hetro when when bred to a normal =50% changeof each egg being enigmas

I have one of each


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> not too sure your correct there, thier imo dom or co com, a bit like a snow, If they are **** when bred to a normal = all enigmas or hetro when when bred to a normal =50% changeof each egg being enigmas
> 
> I have one of each


I dont see where you are going with that :s

Snows arent dom. There is absolutely no doubt that they ARE co dom. Enigmas on the other hand are dom as there is no super form but they only need one copy to be visual.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> not too sure your correct there, thier imo dom or co com, a bit like a snow, If they are **** when bred to a normal = all enigmas or hetro when when bred to a normal =50% changeof each egg being enigmas
> 
> I have one of each


That is still dominant. Codominant mutations look different in the heterozygous and homozygous forms. Dominant does not.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

repkid said:


> I dont see where you are going with that :s
> 
> Snows arent dom. There is absolutely no doubt that they ARE co dom. Enigmas on the other hand are dom as there is no super form but they only need one copy to be visual.


I was kinda thinking of supersnows/snows both are visule


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> not too sure your correct there, thier imo dom or co com, a bit like a snow, If they are **** when bred to a normal = all enigmas or hetro when when bred to a normal =50% changeof each egg being enigmas
> 
> I have one of each


 
chances of outcome have got nothing to do with being co-dom or dom.

co-dom as mike said mean the het & **** forms look completely different, there's is no known **** form of enigma, and as also stated the fact that only one copy is needed to show the trait means i's dominant.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> I was kinda thinking of supersnows/snows both are visule


Super snow is just the super form of snow.

Doesnt make it a dominant gene


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> I was kinda thinking of supersnows/snows both are visule


 
yes but a super snow and a mack snow, look completely differeny. a mack snow has one copy of the snow gene and a super snow has two copies of the same gene, but having two copies causes a different outcome.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

MrMike said:


> That is still dominant. Codominant mutations look different in the heterozygous and homozygous forms. Dominant does not.


mmm seems your correct:bash: I just checked what i read on rt's site and 
to quote ex presentent bush readjusted my thinking

heres the text from RT

"

The ENIGMA has truly been a bit of a mystery until recent breedings could reveal its genetics and what recessive traits and which albino line it might carry. This morph is what is called a "dominant". It is not a co-dominant trait like super giant and super snow. It is an all-or-nothing situation when one breeds an ENIGMA to a non-ENIGMA gecko with the result being that 50% of the young will be an ENIGMA that carries the trait of the non-ENIGMA parent."

I was thinking if an enigma has 1 gene X normal=50% chance of enigmas =co dom 

and 2 genes X normal =100% enigmas =dom

perhaps its dom and super dom

gos away and hides:blush:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> mmm seems your correct:bash: I just checked what i read on rt's site and
> to quote ex presentent bush readjusted my thinking
> 
> heres the text from RT
> ...


 
this has nothing to do with being dominant, recessive etc. this is just the chance of outcome due to how the gene's behave. you are correct saying 1copy = 50% chance enigma
2 copy = 100% chance of enigma, but thats becuase each offspring when bred to a non enigma, will be enigma because it got one copy the the enigma parent, and will show enigma trait with one copy, which means dominant.

there's no such thing as super dom as far as i am aware, i could be corrected.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kirsten said:


> this has nothing to do with being dominant, recessive etc. this is just the chance of outcome due to how the gene's behave. you are correct saying 1copy = 50% chance enigma
> 2 copy = 100% chance of enigma, but thats becuase each offspring when bred to a non enigma, will be enigma because it got one copy the the enigma parent, and will show enigma trait with one copy, which means dominant.
> 
> there's no such thing as super dom as far as i am aware, i could be corrected.


Correct, a homozygous (super) form of a mutation is visually the same as a heterozygous form.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

this has nothing to do with being dominant said:


> Correct, a homozygous (super) form of a mutation is visually the same as a heterozygous form.


 
so i was sort of correct, just didn't expain it very well


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Enigma (heterozygous) x Normal will give:
50% enigma
50% Normal

Enigma (Homozygous) x Normal will give:
100% Enigma


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Enigma (heterozygous) x Normal will give:
> 50% enigma
> 50% Normal
> 
> ...


thats whay I said, I think:whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> thats whay I said, I think:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, quite a interesting gene, i've learnt a lot from this thread, never knew what it meant by 1 or 2 copys but i do now


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent thread and fantastic info. Thanks to Mike and all who have contributed to it. There has just been a loud clang as the penny dropped !!! I finally understand about Enigmas het and hom, I cant wait to be able to start breeding my two so that I can see the genetic theory in practice.


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks! Should this be stickied? I get it now no matter what you can not have an het you must have a visible enigma or nothing at all. If you have one enigma as our first hatchling you will have all enigmas?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ryegeckoman123 said:


> Thanks! Should this be stickied? I get it now no matter what you can not have an het you must have a visible enigma or nothing at all. If you have one enigma as our first hatchling you will have all enigmas?


Het simply means two different genes at a particular location. It does not mean it is hidden. For example, Mack snow is het (1 copy)for mack snow, supersnow is homozygous (2 copies) for mack snow.


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I get it ok thanks. It different with Recessive genes and dominant genes. Like if you have a het recessive it never shows it but if you have a dominant it always shows it when you have a **** or 2 copies and sometimes with 1 copy.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryegeckoman123 said:


> I get it ok thanks. It different with Recessive genes and dominant genes. Like if you have a het recessive it never shows it but if you have a dominant it always shows it when you have a **** or 2 copies and *sometimes with 1 copy*.


a dominant always shows, both het & **** dominant genes look the same, so you can never tell which it is.

recessive (eg albino)
het= will not show trait 
****= will show trait

dominant ( e.g enigma)
het = will show trait
****= will also show trait
both will look exactly the same

co-dominant (eg mack snow)
het= will show trait
****= will show trait
het & **** form look different

does this make it any clearer?


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, thank you.


----------

